# is this a good idea?



## sgt.pongo (29 Dec 2004)

i wanna have a big reunion for the platoon iwas in at camp. i know some of my buddies from the same platton thta do too. the thing is i dont know if it is a good idea. also i dont konw where to hold it seeing as everyon lives so far from each other. so i dont think it is a good idea. please give me your feed back.


-sgt.pongo


----------



## gt102 (29 Dec 2004)

depends on how much ppl want to go... chances are if your lucky you might get 50% of the ppl...


best idea is to try to contact everyone and run the idea by them


----------



## ouyin2000 (29 Dec 2004)

the best thing you can do, is finish off your summers as a cadet, and staff and whatever else you plan on doinging, then joining the Cadet Camp's Alumni Assosciation, and telling all of your camp buddies to do it. You wont need to be too heavily involved in the planning of the meetings, and everyopne would be able to get together every year...you could even make some mew freidsn by doing it/


----------



## Burrows (30 Dec 2004)

Yeah I agree with Ryan....an already functional organisation would be best.


----------



## sgt.pongo (30 Dec 2004)

well thanks for your feed back. you are all probley right i might not be able ot get evryone there and stuff. then there is the question of where to hold it. so yeah i guess it is not a good idea. thanks fro you help.


sgt.pongo


----------



## kwan (4 Jan 2005)

just a point of interest... which platoon were you in pongo?


----------



## sgt.pongo (6 Jan 2005)

24 platoon all the way...with wo grant untill he got sent home and then wo menzies.......i do know you though.....you were always like asian pride.....it was cool...my last name is James if you would like to know....pongo is a nick name a friend of my mums gave me.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (6 May 2005)

hey pongo,

I would love for us to get together again. It's gonna be fun getting together for D&C too, but as mentioned earlier, we'er only going to get 50% turn out. We'll get them all together on msn or something. The only matter though, is the $ it's going to cost us all!!

Buschgirl427


----------



## Saorse (6 May 2005)

If an organization meeting is planned as well, I think, and I stand to be corrected, that you'd have to make sure it was a bunch of friends getting together, and not something that was for a bunch of cadets in uniform and such, or there could be a drove of work done to get that to swing with cadets.


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 May 2005)

i wanted to have a reunion for my plt last year. me and some other guys are still trying to save up some money to plan it. i don't know if it will ever really work considering they live all over north America and the great Britain.


----------



## sgt.pongo (9 May 2005)

As a moderator I am required to inform you that sexual innuendo between underage people as well as innuendo at all will not fly here.

Moderator​


----------



## Saorse (10 May 2005)

...Am I the only one that didn't catch that?


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 May 2005)

no your not. if i had of come on like 10 minutes earlier i could of seen the original post. but obviously it was very inappropriate, it must have been to get completely changed.


----------



## Burrows (10 May 2005)

Ahem  Yes...it was VERY inappropriate.


----------



## sgt.pongo (28 May 2005)

sorry i havent been on in a while so i dont remeber what i posted....how bad was it?.....i dont think i ment to put a bad thin on there


----------



## Burrows (28 May 2005)

Ahem...it was bad enough for the entire thing to be taken out.  Sexual banter falls under the "if you fly here you can learn to fly without a plane because my AA Battery is going to spatter that hunk of metal you call a plane from its earthly existance zone"


----------



## Scott (29 May 2005)

In other words, NO SEX TALK IN THE CADET FORUMS PLEASE!

Saw this as obvious and had to throw my two pence in.


----------



## sgt.pongo (29 May 2005)

well im sorry i didnt mean to put anything bad.....but if i might ask(i dont mean to go to it agian) but did it have anything to do with PT?


----------



## Burrows (29 May 2005)

no.


----------



## Burrows (29 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Who cares?



Exactly.


----------



## 3rcr_duhamel (31 May 2005)

I think it's an awsome idea.  Me and a few people in my corps are organising a reunion/party at the end of the school year with people from our platoon at camp.  We're going to get a few campsites.  You should try that, maybe.!!!  Have fun!!!

 Fallschirmjager


----------



## sgt.pongo (15 Jun 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Who cares?



not trying to be rude but i kinda care.....but hey whatever.....thanks for thinking it is a great idea......i actually talked to a few of the people i wanted to come but they all said it would be hard to do it so yeah I'm probably just going to leave it alone....we will see how this year goes....


----------



## Burrows (15 Jun 2005)

Piper was addressing your request to know what your deleted post was about.  It is clear as it was quoted.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (16 Jun 2005)

I think that this is one of those times you just let it die. He said something wrong and apologised, he made a mistake. Everyone does it. Just drop it now.

But I agree it is an awesome idea. Just make sure you don't wait to long, because people change, and a lot of people may not care enough to go in a few years.

Regards,


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Jun 2005)

Just by looking at the title"Is this a Good Idea".. If you have to ask then odds are it isnt a good idea.. Sorry..


----------



## sgt.pongo (26 Jun 2005)

hey it is okay everyone is entitled to their opinion, but really I only made that title to see if other people thought it was a good idea. Personally i think it is, if you have the time. And desperately want to see those people again before next summer when you might not get to see all of them.


----------



## Burrows (27 Jun 2005)

Next summer is awfully close.


----------



## sgt.pongo (27 Jun 2005)

i know and im so excited. who else is going to camp?


----------



## Burrows (27 Jun 2005)

I would suggest the viewing of the whos going to camp thread.


----------



## GunnerySgtHartman (28 Jun 2005)

Not a good idea! People usually will never show for reunions unless there getting paid $$$ ;D, or if it is a mandatory attendance type event  . So If you decide to go ahead with your idea make sure there is a lot of planning and good organization, because no one likes a party with only 3 people.


----------



## sgt.pongo (29 Jun 2005)

Yeah thats true I dotn think that I am going to do it. Summer is very close and the people that I was going to invite are going to camp so there is actually no point. But I thank everyone for putting in an opinion, and it was great reading them to see what everyone thought on the subject.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (25 Dec 2005)

on to a more intelligent topic... Why dont't we all just wait until next summer when its out last summer anyway. organize something really big, cause well all have drivers licences and jobs anyway.


----------



## c.jacob (25 Dec 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> the best thing you can do, is finish off your summers as a cadet, and staff and whatever else you plan on doinging, then joining the Cadet Camp's Alumni Assosciation, and telling all of your camp buddies to do it. You wont need to be too heavily involved in the planning of the meetings, and everyopne would be able to get together every year...you could even make some mew freidsn by doing it/



I've never heard of this.  How do you join?


----------



## ouyin2000 (25 Dec 2005)

Go to http://www.vaccalumni.ca/


----------



## ouyin2000 (26 Dec 2005)

Buschgirl427 said:
			
		

> on to a more intelligent topic... Why dont't we all just wait until next summer when its out last summer anyway. organize something really big, cause well all have drivers licences and jobs anyway.


And not everyone can drive, or has a job :-\


----------



## c.jacob (26 Dec 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> Go to http://www.vaccalumni.ca/



  Is there anything like that for Blackdown?


----------



## ouyin2000 (26 Dec 2005)

I don't think there is much, since it has only been used as a cadet camp since 1994, whereas Vernon has been around since '49


----------



## ryanmann356 (31 Dec 2005)

The idea of a reunion is pretty lame.  Yeah you make a bunch of friends at the CSTC but most of them return the next summer.  If you do organise one I doubt alot of people will be willing to come all the way to wherever your gonna have it just to see you and some others.  Plus what about the people from out of province?  The best thing to do is when your in an area that you know some of your buddies are from look them up in the phone book and go hang out for a few hours or somethin, if you go through all the pains of setting up a reunion somewhere your setting youself up for a letdown when like, 2 people come.


----------

